# [Solved] Can ISP limit torrent download speed? plz explain...



## KRISHI101 (Nov 8, 2011)

I want to ask about torrent Download..
I have Bsnl broadband 625rs unlimited plan,,
 and i get download speed around 30kBps
and in torrent downloading i get same speed around 25-28kBps...

But one of my friend has 500rs night unlimited plan..
he gets download speed around 70kBps..
and for torrent downloading he gets downloading speed more than 100kbps..
he told me he can download big movie in just 2 or 3 hours..
i am so much surprised..
and i cant understand this difference,,,,
plz explain me the difference...

BSNL officers doesn't answering for this..
i searched Google, and i came to know that service provider can Limit torrent download speed..

i have downloaded many things..
but for a large files i have to put my PC on for whole night... 
can i increase torrent download speed..?

And i thought that Torrent download speed depends on seeders..
the more seeders we have, the more download speed we can get, and doesn't depend on broadband speed...
please, explain me if this is just a myth...

Thanks..


----------



## clmlbx (Nov 8, 2011)

*Re: Can ISP limit torrent download speed? plz explain...*



KRISHI101 said:


> And i thought that Torrent download speed depends on seeders..
> the more seeders we have, the more download speed we can get, and doesn't depend on broadband speed...



Yes torrent download speed depends on seeders but Maximum you can get is speed according to your Broadband Plan.


In short what are seeders. seeders are another user with complete file. 

As if your plan is 2mbps (256KBps). so to get this speed you need total of at least 256KBps of upload speed from all your seeders. if their r 200 seeders but each one of is uploading just 0.5kbps then you won't get your whole speed (256KBps). and even here maximum speed you can get is 256KBps on 2Mbps plan.


About you not getting full speed, Which torrent client you are using?. and Have you forwarded you port. and yes I have heard and read in this forum that some ISP cap download speed(torrents)


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Nov 8, 2011)

*Re: Can ISP limit torrent download speed? plz explain...*

i dont think bsnl ppl are capable to limit torrent speed.

It depends on ur plan .They cap the speed thats all.

Better move to 512kbps UL plan


----------



## thetechfreak (Nov 8, 2011)

*Re: Can ISP limit torrent download speed? plz explain...*

Yes thats right. Everything depends mostly on seeds. If a torrent has 10 seedS and they upload at 100 kbps then you will get full speed. 

To limit a torrent having no deficiency of seeds right click the Torrent app icon and limit it.
And give this thread a read. Lots of great torrent information in it.
www.thinkdigit.com/forum/software-q/138149-utorrent-question.html


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 8, 2011)

*Re: Can ISP limit torrent download speed? plz explain...*

@KRISHI101: in BSNL & MTNL users report that they get very good speeds @ night.
do read the above thread as posted by techfreak...


----------



## KRISHI101 (Nov 8, 2011)

*Re: Can ISP limit torrent download speed? plz explain...*

Ok thetechfreak i read some pages,but becoming confusing for me,,
my simple question is,
i have 256kbps plan
download speed 30kBps
torrent download speed is same 30kBps..

why i cant getting more than 30kBps speed?

my friend can get max. speed...( he has 512kbps plan )
in my case,,
to download 700mb movie file.. i have to wait minimum 7-8hrs..
(sometime more than 10hrs)
i put my PC on for whole night as i said before...


i am using BitTorrent software...
which has same look and menu as uTorrent...
I didnt do Portforward..
as my modem teracom is not in the list in portforward website..


More
my download method..
i keep DL and UL both at unlimited...
i downloaded many movies famous - unfamous but every times i get same slow speed just 30kBps..

i read somewhere that if there is more seeders, u can get max speed..
but i never achieve that..


----------



## thetechfreak (Nov 8, 2011)

*Re: Can ISP limit torrent download speed? plz explain...*

We have been explaining since this from a long time back.
256 kbps connection gives download speed of 30 kbps. How is it calculated? Approximately by dividing 256 by 8 i.e
256/8 = 32 
which is approX the speed you are getting.
Similarly a 2 mbps doesnt give the said exact speed. 2048/8 = 256
Hope you are understanding what I want to say.
No Government ISP limits torrent speed. But some private ones do limit P2P connection.


----------



## Tech.Masti (Nov 8, 2011)

*Re: Can ISP limit torrent download speed? plz explain...*

@KRISHI101

you are getting that much speed according to your plan..... plan625 will give u maximum *32KBPS*.... you getting 30KBPS, and that is more than ok.....

your friend have night unlimited plan...... 
2mbps= 2000kbps= (2000/8)= 250*KBPS* (approx, i made it round figure....)
 your friend should get near around 200-240*KBPS* speed.....


----------



## d6bmg (Nov 8, 2011)

*Re: Can ISP limit torrent download speed? plz explain...*

BSNL generally don't limit torrent speed. Torrent speed depends on speed of other peers. So, check that.


----------



## clmlbx (Nov 8, 2011)

*Re: Can ISP limit torrent download speed? plz explain...*

@op It is simple Fact You have 256kbps plan so you are getting 30KBps it is good speed on your plan.. Your Friend has 512kbps plan so he must be getting 64KBps . so he can download movie faster.technically at twice then yours. their is nothing wrong in ur plan or comp. or torrent,torrent client . And utorrent is better client..

If some one is getting more speed then his plan then it is just some technical mistake from ISP. nothing can be done intentionally.. say It is just by luck and chance.


----------



## KRISHI101 (Nov 8, 2011)

*Re: Can ISP limit torrent download speed? plz explain...*

Guys Guys... u are not understanding...

my friend's plan is for 512kbps so he can download around 70kBps...
but for torrent download he goes more than 100kBps...

( and thetechfreak as u said 2mbps plan is newly added and i wasnt aware of it..)

and one of another friends also told me the same speed..
and he told me that Seeders can increase your torrent speed..
which can be more rather than limited download speed..

i hope u can understand what i want to say...

in my mind i thought as i said earlier..
can seeders increase the torrent speed beyond normal download speed..?

And bad thing is..
that there is no high speed unlimited plan in BSNL...
and provides only 256kbps and 512kbps..

there is a 4mbps unlimited plan Home combo900 but it becomes 256kbps after 8gb.. (ridiculous)


----------



## thetechfreak (Nov 8, 2011)

*Re: Can ISP limit torrent download speed? plz explain...*

Well if you are not posting anything wrong then your friend is getting free lunch that probably wont last long or he is at a plan you are not aware of.


----------



## clmlbx (Nov 8, 2011)

*Re: Can ISP limit torrent download speed? plz explain...*

their is no way legally,technically that ur torrent speed exceed ur plan speed.. If some one is getting it then it is not because of Torrent or seeders. he may have some better plan or it is a mistake from ISP (heard and experienced lott)..this mistake is temporary it will resolved soon.  

And as I said before



> If some one is getting more speed then his plan then it is just some technical mistake from ISP. nothing can be done intentionally.. say It is just by luck and chance.


----------



## KRISHI101 (Nov 9, 2011)

*Re: Can ISP limit torrent download speed? plz explain...*

ok Clear..
so i was wrong..

i thought we can get higher torrent speed more than normal download speed...
So there is no need to learn extra theories about seeder-leecher-peer-etc..

Torrent is a simple downloader..
nearly same as browser downloader and download manager..
( for me everywhere download speed is same )

Thanks for the Information Friends..


----------



## thetechfreak (Nov 9, 2011)

*Re: Can ISP limit torrent download speed? plz explain...*

No problem mate. We are happy you have understood it


----------



## KRISHI101 (Nov 9, 2011)

*Re: Can ISP limit torrent download speed? plz explain...*

one more question..

who needs to do Port forward..?

and another diffrnt que..
i have seen in many threads Posters gives his PC configuration..
as - clmlbx - posted in bottom...
what Use of it?


----------



## asingh (Nov 9, 2011)

*Re: Can ISP limit torrent download speed? plz explain...*



KRISHI101 said:


> one more question..
> 
> who needs to do Port forward..?
> 
> ...



Your router would have the port forward. You would need to open ports 80-80 for UDP.

Signatures, are there -- so when queries are asked people know what hardware is being talked about. Also for show off.


----------



## thetechfreak (Nov 9, 2011)

*Re: Can ISP limit torrent download speed? plz explain...*



> and another diffrnt que..
> i have seen in many threads Posters
> gives his PC configuration..
> as - clmlbx - posted in bottom...
> what Use of it?


 
Its his forum signature. It is posted everywhere he posts. Just open 'user cp' tab and click edit signature.
You can have just about anything in the signature except advertisements 
regarding port forward it depends what you are doing on your Pc at that time. Hosting a online game session or torrents,etc


----------



## KRISHI101 (Nov 9, 2011)

*Re: Can ISP limit torrent download speed? plz explain...*

i am still not clear.. why needs to do Port forward..?

as u said torrent speed cant be more than normal download speed..


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 9, 2011)

*Re: Can ISP limit torrent download speed? plz explain...*



KRISHI101 said:


> another diffrnt que..
> i have seen in many threads Posters gives his PC configuration..
> as - clmlbx - posted in bottom...
> what Use of it?



I think u visit TDF very less & also u have joined TDF long time back. dats y u didn't have any idea about signatures.
well the ans is already posted by asigh 



KRISHI101 said:


> as u said torrent speed cant be more than normal download speed..



no matter how much is seed the final speed depends on your ISP speed limit which is 30kBps.
if u want more speed choose a high-speed plan.


----------



## d6bmg (Nov 9, 2011)

*Re: Can ISP limit torrent download speed? plz explain...*



KRISHI101 said:


> i am still not clear.. why needs to do Port forward..?
> 
> as u said torrent speed cant be more than normal download speed..



You must froward the port which is used by your torrent downloading client otherwise you will be treated as un-connectible. It won't have any effect if other peers are connectible. But two un-connectible peers can't communicate with one another. 

For further clarification see Wikipedia.


----------

